# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Hybridibussi linjakokeiluun 23.11. alkaen

## RSS

Matkustajat pääsevät viikoilla 48 ja 49 hybridibussin kyytiin. Hyridibussia kokeillaan Helsingin sisäisellä linjalla 18 sekä seutulinjalla 650.

Hybridibussia kokeillaan, koska pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteeseen etsitään vähäpäästöisiä vaihtoehtoja. Hybridi käyttää liikkeellelähdössä ja kiihdytyksessä sähkömoottoria ja hybriditekniikalla on mahdollista päästä dieselbussia selkeästi alhaisempiin hiilidioksidi- ja lähipäästöihin.

Puolalaisen Solariksen tehtaan bussi ajaa 23. 27.11. Helsingin linjalla 18, Kruununhaka  Munkkivuori. 30.11.  2.12. bussi ajaa seutulinjalla 650, Helsinki  Ylästö. Bussi ajaa linjalla 18 aamuruuhkassa noin klo 7.20 - 9.30 ja iltapäiväruuhkassa noin klo klo 14.30  18.15.

Hybridibussin vuoroja liikennöi Veolia Transport Finland Oy.

Solariksen hybridi on nivelbussi. Pääkaupunkiseudun kokeiluun on valittu keskustassa kulkevat linjat, sillä HKL ja YTV haluavat muiden ominaisuuksien ohella tutkia myös, kuinka nivelbussi suoriutuu ahtaassa kaupunkiliikenteessä. Myös bussin äänitasoa mitataan. Oletuksena on, että hybriditekniikalla myös käyntiääni on mahdollista saada alhaisemmaksi.

Kahden koeajoviikon jälkeen hybridi lähtee mittauksiin VTT:lle.

Polttoaineen kulutuksen pienentäminen ja ympäristöystävällisyys ovat joukkoliikenteelle tärkeitä päämääriä. HKL ja YTV, ja ensi vuoden alusta tilaajatehtävistä vastaava HSL, ovat aktiivisesti mukana erilaisissa vaihtoehtoisten polttoaineiden ja moottoritekniikoiden kokeiluissa.

HKL:n ja YTV:n yhteistyökumppaneina hybridikokeilussa ovat Veolia Transport Finland sekä Solaris.



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## hylje

Nivelbussit tekevät paluuta.

----------


## vristo

Ja Solaris-merkkinen bussi ensi kertaan HKL/YTV-liikentessä ja vieläpä hybridinivelenä. Onnea ja menestystä kokeilulle!

----------


## Eppu

Niin no kyllähän nivel varmaankin paremmin keskustan ahtaille kaduille soveltuu kuin teli. Varsinkin Kampissa, mutta muitakin paikkoja on...

----------


## bussifriikki

ihan kivan näköinen. saisi nivelbussit palat helsinkiin ihan oikeastikkin

----------


## vristo

Eiköhän se kuitenkin ole joku tällainen:

http://haga.trade.gov.pl/en/Ofertyws...no_Hybrid.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodpeckar/2803831692/

----------


## HKL 85

onkos mitään tietoa,missä vuoroissa kyseinen bussi liikkuu?

----------


## Koala

> onkos mitään tietoa,missä vuoroissa kyseinen bussi liikkuu?


Ensi viikolla linjalla 18 ja seuraavalla 650.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Ensi viikolla linjalla 18 ja seuraavalla 650.


Niin linjoilla. Vuorot ovat aikoja aikataulussa esim. 7.32 munkkivuoresta  :Wink:

----------


## Salomaa

Toivotaan että nämä hybridit eivät kuitenkaan täysin korvaisi nykyaikasita johdinautoa, jossa ei minkäänlaisia päästöjä.

----------


## Puolimatala

> Solariksen hybridi on nivelbussi. Pääkaupunkiseudun kokeiluun on valittu keskustassa kulkevat linjat, sillä HKL ja YTV haluavat muiden ominaisuuksien ohella tutkia myös, kuinka nivelbussi suoriutuu ahtaassa kaupunkiliikenteessä.


Tosiaan, eihän nivelbussien soveltumisesta Helsingin keskustalinjoille olekkaan aikaisempaa kokemusta..  :Laughing: 

Mutta jokatapauksessa erittäin asiallista! Toivon kovasti, että saadaan letkut takasin Helsinkiin!

----------


## vristo

> Tosiaan, eihän nivelbussien soveltumisesta Helsingin keskustalinjoille olekkaan aikaisempaa kokemusta..


Kyseessähän on Helsingin alueella sikäli poikkeuksellinen nivelbussityyppi, että se on takatuuppari, jollaisia olivat vain surullisen kuuluisat 9601 ja 9602 (Volvo B10LA/Carrus City U) aiemmin. HKL-Bussiliikenteen nivelbussithan olivat, näitä kahta, lukuunottamatta ns. mahuri-alustaisia, eli tyyppiä Volvo B10M, jossa keskimmäinen akseli vetää ja takana on ohjaava taka-akseli. Nämä takatuuppari-nivelet siis oikaisevat käännöksissa hieman, mikä pitää aina ottaa huomioon. 

Tampereella kaikki nykyaikaiset nivelbussit ovat toki takatuuppareita.

----------


## JT

Mainittakoon, että tuo testaukseen saapunut Solaris Urbino 18 Hybrid sisältää 44 istumapaikkaa 2-2-2-2 ovituksella. Meille räätälöidyllä mallilla siihen saisi 52 istumapaikkaa, mutta vain yhdellä takaovella.

----------


## Tuomas

HKL Linjalla -sivun kuvassa näkyvän rekisterikilven perusteella tämän hybridilinja-auton omistaja olisi puolalainen PKM Sosnowiec, kylkinumero 500. Auto on kiertänyt Puolassa kokeiltavana useilla eri liikennöitsijöillä. (Lähde: phototrans.eu.)

----------


## bussifriikki

miltäköhän Solaris näyttäisi HelBin väreissä?  :Smile:

----------


## trumanb

Mitkäköhän lähdöt tällä bussilla mahtaisi huomenna olla Kruununhaasta? Tietäisikö joku kertoa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitkäköhän lähdöt tällä bussilla mahtaisi huomenna olla Kruununhaasta?


8.11 taitaa olla ainoa lähtö.

----------


## trumanb

Taitaapi sitten minun osalta jäädä kuvaamatta. Vähän liian pimeää vielä siihen aikaan, jotta saisin tarpeeksi hyviä kuvia. :/

----------


## Tuomas

> 8.11 taitaa olla ainoa lähtö [Kruununhaasta].


Tuon perusteella sitten Munkkivuoren lähtöajat lienevät 7:20 ja 8:49.

----------


## Pera

> 8.11 taitaa olla ainoa lähtö.


Kyl sil ajetaan myös iltaruuhkassa mm. klo 14:30 kruununhaasta.

----------


## -Ankkuli-

Ja olihan tuo myös Narinkkatorilla esillä tänään. MTV3 ja Nelonen olivat oikein kuvausryhmän kanssa paikalla.

Olihan tuo ihan näpsäkän näköinen ja kuljettajaa haastattelin, niin sanoi, että ei juuri normaalibussista poikkea ajoltaan. Ja olihan mittariinkin jo 82tkm kertynyt ja sanoi ettei minkäänlaisia koriääniä.

----------


## Puolimatala

Tulipa tuolla kyseisellä letkulla tänä aamuna mentyä Rautatientorilta - Munkkivuoreen. Oli oikein asianmukaista päässä pitkästä aikaa nivelellä, vanhalla nivellinjalla! Ja oikein viksulta peliltä tuo Solaris vaikuttikin! Ainoa minkä voisi jättää pois on ovien piipittävä ääni niiden sulkeutuessa. 

Tosiaan Vristo! En ottanut viestissäni huomioon, että tuo tosiaan on tuupparinivel. On varsin ikävää, että tuuppariniveliä on täällä Helsingissä pelätty ilmeisesti juurikin 9601 ja 9602:n perusteella. Onko kellään muuten tietoa mitä tykättiin noista 1980 luvun HKL:n koetuupparinivelistä? 

Mutta, jokatapauksessa oli varsin ilo taas seurata kuinka letku ketterästi puikkelehti vanhalla "koululinjallani" (h18), aikoinaansa BIOMA Volvot tulivat varsin tutuksi ko. linjalla.

----------


## killerpop

> Auto on kiertänyt Puolassa kokeiltavana useilla eri liikennöitsijöillä. (Lähde: phototrans.eu.)


Hyvä lähde, sillä siellä on jo noteerattu auton vaiheet Suomessakin  :Smile: 

(foto: JT)

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kyl sil ajetaan myös iltaruuhkassa mm. klo 14:30 kruununhaasta.


Mummovuoresta aamulla 7:20 ja 8:49. Krunikasta aamulla 8:11.

Krunikasta iltapäivällä 14:30, 16:00 ja 17:33. Mummovuoresta 15:10 ja 16:41.

Oikein pätevä peli! Erinomaista Solaris-laatua, ei natinoita ja hyvin toimiva jousitus täysmatalaksi. Paljon ovia ja väljät sisätilat, kunnon katuri. Voittaa teliauton 10-0!
Matkustajille paljon parempi kuin joku teli-Scala. Teli-Scala on esikaupunkibussi, ei katuri!

Ja niin ketterä käännöksissä! Nopeasti vaan nivelet takaisin teliautojen tilalle niin saadaan LAATUA linjoille.

Ihan nätisti tuo hybriditekniikka isoa auto liikutti, mutta vielä parempi olisi rehellinen trollikka, joka Solariksen kattorakenteista heti mieleen tulikin. Eikä sinne Munkkivuoreen mitään epävarmaa ratikkaliikennettä tarvita, niveltrollikat vaan liikenteeseen!

----------


## Antero Alku

Näin ja kuulin tämän ihmeen eilen Ateneumin pysäkillä klo 15:50. Pysäkillä seistessä vasemman takakulman dieseli hyrisi tyhjäkäynnillä ja liikkeellelähdössä otti kierroksia kuin bussinmoottori ikään. Vai onko kaupungissa kaksi Solaris-bussia, eikä tämä ollutkaan se hybridi, joka lähtee liikkeelle sähköllä ja säästää päästökuormitusta käyttämällä sähkömoottoreita dieselin sijaan?




> Eikä sinne Munkkivuoreen mitään epävarmaa ratikkaliikennettä tarvita, niveltrollikat vaan liikenteeseen!


Onneksi Munkkivuoreen suunnitellaan luotettavaa ja täsmällistä ratikkaa, eihän tällaisia pörisijöitä eikä muitakaan busseja voi viheralueille ja ruohoradoille viedä.  :Wink:  Hyvä kun kokeillaan ja nähdään, miten lupaukset pidetään.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Mummovuoresta 15:10...





> Ateneumin pysäkillä klo 15:50...


Kestääkö Mummovuoresta Ateneumille peräti 40 minuuttia tällä idän ihmeellä? Ja matkaa on vielä paljon edessä ennenkuin ollaan päätepysäkillä Valtionlaitumilla.

Vastakkaiseen suuntaan on tietenkin sama ajoaika. Mummovuori vastaa Ateneumin maisemista samaa aikamatkaa kuin lähijunalla Keravan-Jokelan alue. Kaukana se mummo siis joutuu asumaan...

----------


## JT

> Pysäkillä seistessä vasemman takakulman dieseli hyrisi tyhjäkäynnillä ja liikkeellelähdössä otti kierroksia kuin bussinmoottori ikään.


No ei tuota minustakaan missään nimessä hiljaiseksi voi sanoa vaikka niin kovasti väitetään. Bussin takaosassa istuessa moottorin äänen intensiteetti on vähintään samaa tasoa kuin muissa nykyajan busseissa. Ehkä jarruttaessa ja tyhjäkäynnnillä melutaso on normaalia alhaisempi.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> No ei tuota minustakaan missään nimessä hiljaiseksi voi sanoa vaikka niin kovasti väitetään. Bussin takaosassa istuessa moottorin äänen intensiteetti on vähintään samaa tasoa kuin muissa nykyajan busseissa. Ehkä jarruttaessa ja tyhjäkäynnnillä melutaso on normaalia alhaisempi.


Oli tuo hiljaisempi kyllä kuin esim Volvo B7RLE tai Scania KxxxUB. Mutta ei toki pärjää melutasossaan Solariskaan Scania CR112:lle  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Kestääkö Mummovuoresta Ateneumille peräti 40 minuuttia tällä idän ihmeellä? Ja matkaa on vielä paljon edessä ennenkuin ollaan päätepysäkillä Valtionlaitumilla.


Ei tuossa ole mitään ihmeellistä, saman se kestää sinisellä telibussillakin. Se onkin suurin linjan 18 ongelmista; matkan kestoa ei ennakolta voi arvioida ja niinpä aikaa on varattava valtavasti. Matka MVuoresta keskustaan kestää mitä vaan 25 ja 45 minuutin väliltä.  :Sad:

----------


## Antero Alku

Kovin vähän löytyi teknistä tietoa hybridibussista. Olisi kiinnostanut, mikä on akuston kapasiteetti ja minkälaiseen kiihdytykseen se riittää. Sillä jos tuon kokoinen bussi pannaan liikkeelle, niin siinä tarvitaan jotain 150200 kW tehoa 1015 sekuntia riippuen kuormasta ja loppunopeudesta. Eli vähimmillään noin 0,4 kWh. Akkupaketin kapasiteetin tulisi siis olla siellä 0,51 kWh luokassa, jotta hybridi lähtisi sillä liikkeelle sähköllä.

Se selvisi, että Solariksen bussin idea on tallentaa ainoastaan jarrutusenergia akkuihin, joten eihän se edes teoriassa voi lähteä liikkeelle pelkällä sähköllä. Sillä ei jarrutuksesta koskaan voi saada takaisin energiamäärää, joka on käytetty kiihdyttämiseen. Mediassa esiintyneet puheet hiljaisesta bussista ovat siis täyttä puppua. Solaris käyttää sähköä vain kiihdytyksen apuna, pääosa tehosta tulee dieselistä. Siksi kone käy jatkuvasti ja hybridin merkitys on ainoastaan polttoaineen säästö.

Ympäristön kannalta näkisin mieluummin sellaisen hybridin, jossa akkuja ladataan jarrutuksen lisäksi silloin, kun kone käy ajettaessa tasaisella nopeudella. Dieseliä kun on pakko käyttää kiihdytyksen ja jarrutuksen välillä, koska bussi hidastuu muuten itsestään toisin kuin ratikka, jolla normaali ajo on rullaus kiihdytyksen ja jarrutuksen välillä. Tällainen hybridi meluaisi ja kaasuttaisi kaikkein vähiten, koska akkuihin voidaan ladata kylliksi energiaa jotta dieseli voi olla sammuksissa jarrutuksen, pysäkillä seisomisen ja kiihdytyksen ajan.

Se Ateneumin havainto taisikin riittää minulle kokemukseksi tämän bussin kanssa. Olisi ollut näet kiinnostavaa kokea lupausten mukainen sähköllä kiihdyttävä ja pysäkillä hiljainen bussi, mutta eihän tässä matkustajan kannalta mitään ihmeellistä olekaan. Onneksi Solariksen niveljohdinautoilla voi käydä ajelemassa Tallinnassa, jos hiljainen bussikyyti kiinnostaa.  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Ympäristön kannalta näkisin mieluummin sellaisen hybridin, jossa akkuja ladataan jarrutuksen lisäksi silloin, kun kone käy ajettaessa tasaisella nopeudella. Dieseliä kun on pakko käyttää kiihdytyksen ja jarrutuksen välillä, koska bussi hidastuu muuten itsestään toisin kuin ratikka, jolla normaali ajo on rullaus kiihdytyksen ja jarrutuksen välillä. Tällainen hybridi meluaisi ja kaasuttaisi kaikkein vähiten, koska akkuihin voidaan ladata kylliksi energiaa jotta dieseli voi olla sammuksissa jarrutuksen, pysäkillä seisomisen ja kiihdytyksen ajan.


Volvon hybridihän on tuolla tavalla toimiva. Sillä tuli keväällä matkustettua. Pysäkille tultaessa/pysäkillä oltaessa kone sammui ja bussi kiihdytti pelkällä sähkömoottorilla jonka jälkeen Deutzin viisilitrainen mopokone käynnistyi I-Shift rouskun kanssa hirveän räminän säestämänä ja jatkoi menoaan normaalilla dieselkäynnillä. Kabussin hybridistä en juuri muista että onko se sarja- vai rinnakkaishybridi mutta se on epäoleellista kun niitä ei taida tulla liikenteeseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tällainen hybridi meluaisi ja kaasuttaisi kaikkein vähiten, koska akkuihin voidaan ladata kylliksi energiaa jotta dieseli voi olla sammuksissa jarrutuksen, pysäkillä seisomisen ja kiihdytyksen ajan.


Ei tuokaan vielä optimaalinen ole. Optimaalista olisi dieselin käydä koko ajan mahdollisimman tasaisesti parhaan hyötysuhteen kierrosluvulla. Pysäkillä seisomisen ajaksi tehojen pudottamista voi ehkä harkita kyytiin nousevien matkustajien mukavuuden vuoksi, jos diesel meluaa liikaa.

----------


## vristo

> Onneksi Solariksen niveljohdinautoilla voi käydä ajelemassa Tallinnassa, jos hiljainen bussikyyti kiinnostaa.


Kyllä minä näen, että tässä hieman kokeillaan sitäkin, eikä mielestäni ole aivan sattumaa, että samalta valmistajalta löytyy vastaava sähkökäyttöinen malli, Solaris Trollino 18. Helsingissä vaan ei ole (vielä) trollikoiden ajojohtimia, joten pitää sitten ottaa testiin hybridi  :Wink: .  

Itse olen tyytyväinen, että kokeillaan muidenkin bussivalmistajien tuotteita, kuin ne perinteiset (mm. Scala ja Volvo 8700), joiden laadussa ei ole ollut kehumista viime vuosina. Ja kun tuosta hybridi-Solariksesta on kuulunut kehuja sen laadukkaasta korirakenteista, jotka eivät nitise ja natise, niin soisi kokeiltavan (ja vaikka hankittavankin) noita vaihtoehtoja hieman enemmänkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei tuokaan vielä optimaalinen ole. Optimaalista olisi dieselin käydä koko ajan mahdollisimman tasaisesti parhaan hyötysuhteen kierrosluvulla.


Periaatteessa näin. Mutta kun bussin kulkuun tarvittava energiamäärä vaihtelee, energian tuotantoa on voitava jotenkin säätää. Polttomoottorikäytön taloudelliseen maksimiin pyrittäessä paras säätökeino taitaa olla polttomoottorin ajoittainen käyttö. Eli polttomoottori käy aina vakiokierrosnopeudella ja siitä otetaan hyötysuhteen kannalta optimaalinen teho ja keskimääräistä tehoa säädetään käynnissäolon- ja seisonta-ajan suhteella.

Tällä periaatteella hybridibussi mitoitetaan niin, että käynnissä olevan moottorin teho on hieman suurempi tai vähintään yhtä suuri kuin suurin mahdollinen keskimääräinen liikkumiseen vaadittava teho. Kun yleisin käyttötilanne on sellainen, jossa keskiteho on huomattavasti maksimia alhaisempi, esimerkiksi 40 %, moottori käy vain 40 % toiminta-ajasta. Käynnissäoloajaksi voidaan valita periaatteessa mikä hyvänsä aika, mutta matkustajien ja pysäkillä olijoiden mukavuuden kannalta hyvä valinta on, että moottori ei ole käynnissä pysäkillä vaan silloin, kun melusta on vähiten haittaa. Ja se on pysäkkien välillä muun liikenteen melun seassa.

Hybridibussin rakenteen kannalta lienee myös yksinkertaisinta, että bussi on ensisijaisesti akkukäyttöinen sähköbussi. Eli kaasun asento ei vaikuta dieselmoottoriin, vaan sillä säädetään ainoastaan akuista ajomoottoreille otettavaa tehoa. Dieselmoottori elää omaa elämäänsä akkujen lataustilan perusteella käynnistyen lataustilan hälytysrajan kohdalla ja sammuen, kun akut ovat täynnä. Meluhaitan pienentämiseksi voidaan kuitenkin käynnissäolo rajoittaa esim. niin, että jonkin nopeuden alapuolella moottori ei käy, vaikka akut eivät olisi vielä täynnä.

Solariksen rakenne on nyt sellainen, että siinä on Allisonin valmistama vaihteisto/momentinmuunnin, jossa on sähkömoottori-generaattori. Solaris-hybridi kulkee ensisijaisesti Cumminsin dieselmoottorillaan, joka on mekaanisella voimansiirrolla kytkettynä vetoakseliin. Allisonin laatikossa oleva sähkömoottori toimii vain apumoottorina ja moottorijarruna arvatenkin kaasupolkimen asennon perusteella.

Jos nyt sitten ajatellaan sitä, että jotkut rakastavat nivelautoa ja yhtenä esteenä niiden käytölle pidetään takatuupparirakennetta, niin Solariksen apusähkömoottorilla varustettu yksinkertainen dieselbussirakenne on tämän asian kannalta haitaksi. Jos auto olisi ensisijaisesti sähköbussi, siinä olisi helppo sijoittaa sähkömoottori(t) vetovaunuun, vaikka dieselgeneraattori olisikin perävaunun takanurkassa. Perävaunun akselista saataisiin kevyt ja kääntyvä, mikä lisäisi taloudellisuutta ja ketteryyttä. Vetovaunun taka-akselin ei tarvitsisi olla jäykkä tasauspyörästöllä varustettu tilaa vievä mötikkä. Kahdella moottorilla ei tarvita pyörivää akselia pyörien välille eikä tasauspyörästöä, jolloin lattia voi jatkua matalana läpi auton.

Antero

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ei tuossa ole mitään ihmeellistä, saman se kestää sinisellä telibussillakin. Se onkin suurin linjan 18 ongelmista; matkan kestoa ei ennakolta voi arvioida ja niinpä aikaa on varattava valtavasti. Matka MVuoresta keskustaan kestää mitä vaan 25 ja 45 minuutin väliltä.


Itse asiassa sama ongelma on nelosen ratikallakin, matkanteko voi mukavasti tyssätä muiden ratikoiden letkaan Manskulla. Ja ratikkamatkaan pitää muutenkin varata aikaa mahdollisten liikennehäiriöiden varalta! Koskaan ei voi tietää, milloin vuoro puuttuu, on jouduttu poikkeusreitille, vaunu on hyytynyt ja kaikki linjat sekaisin...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Periaatteessa näin. Mutta kun bussin kulkuun tarvittava energiamäärä vaihtelee, energian tuotantoa on voitava jotenkin säätää. -- Dieselmoottori elää omaa elämäänsä akkujen lataustilan perusteella käynnistyen lataustilan hälytysrajan kohdalla ja sammuen, kun akut ovat täynnä.


Niin, tätä juuri ajoin takaa. Akku toimisi puskurina, jolla voidaan tasoittaa energian oton vaihtelut ja jättää diesel käymään tasaisesti täyttämään puskuria. Sen lisäksi tietysti jarrutusenergiakin voidaan syöttää takaisin puskuriin.




> Solaris-hybridi kulkee ensisijaisesti Cumminsin dieselmoottorillaan, joka on mekaanisella voimansiirrolla kytkettynä vetoakseliin. Allisonin laatikossa oleva sähkömoottori toimii vain apumoottorina ja moottorijarruna arvatenkin kaasupolkimen asennon perusteella.


Joku jossain on päättänyt ruveta tätä ratkaisua nimittämään rinnakkaishybridiksi ja tuota edellistä sarjahybridiksi. Jälkimmäinenhän on ainakin teoreettisesti parempi, mutta käytännössä ilmeisesti ei olla vielä päästy sellaisiin hyötyihin, että dieselin kytkemisestä suoraan vetopyörille voitaisiin luopua. Vaikka dieseljunathan ovat näin toimineet jo vuosikymmeniä, joskin ilman tuota akkupuskuria.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joku jossain on päättänyt ruveta tätä ratkaisua nimittämään rinnakkaishybridiksi ja tuota edellistä sarjahybridiksi. Jälkimmäinenhän on ainakin teoreettisesti parempi, mutta käytännössä ilmeisesti ei olla vielä päästy sellaisiin hyötyihin, että dieselin kytkemisestä suoraan vetopyörille voitaisiin luopua.


Arvelen, että syynä on halu rationalisoida hybridi ja johdinauto mahdollisimman samanlaiseksi dieselbussin kanssa. Eli käytännössä halutaan sama alusta, akselisto ja kori. Eikä se ehkä ole aivan perätön tavoite, sillä esim. Translohrin johdinautot ovat sitten ratikan hintaisia, kun ne on rakennettu itsekantavalla korilla ja pyöräkohtaisilla moottoreilla ilman akseleita.

Tämä Solarsikin on erittäin helppo ratkaisu. Ei se poikkea oikeastaan tavallisesta dieselistä muuten kuin että vaihteistona on tämä Hybridi-Allison ja katolla on vähän elektroniikkaa ja akkuja.

Dieselsähköisissä junissa on sikäli eri tilanne, että niissä on tilaa ja paino ei ole ongelma. Sen sijaan mekaaninen kytkin on jo ongelma. Siksi dieselsähkö tai jopa bensiinisähkö on ollut käytettyä tekniikkaa jo 1920-luvulta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Solaris-hybridin rakenne kaaviokuvana:

http://www.solarisbus.pl/files/busma...hybrid_2_d.jpg

Taitaa olla hieman vastaava rakenteeltaan kuin hybridibussit Pohjois-Amerikan puolella (paitsi, että niissä on moottori perinteisesti takana poikittain ja sen jatkeena ns. kulmavaihde). 

http://www.treehugger.com/hybrid-bus.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_Bus_Industries

www.orionbus.com

http://ridebctransit.com/files/transit/images/Bus.JPG

----------


## teme

Kertokaa nyt tyhmälle:
Jos on tarkoitus tehdä vähäpäästöinen bussi niin eikö kaasuhybridi olisi parempi? Jatkokehityksenä, trollikka jossa kaasugeneraattori johdottomia pätkiä varten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kertokaa nyt tyhmälle:
> Jos on tarkoitus tehdä vähäpäästöinen bussi niin eikö kaasuhybridi olisi parempi? Jatkokehityksenä, trollikka jossa kaasugeneraattori johdottomia pätkiä varten.


Selaillessani Solariksen sivuja tämän koebussin speksiä etsien muistan havainneeni siellä maininnan myös kaasumoottorista. Päästöjen kannalta tietenkin kaasu on parempi, mutta meillä HKL ei liene hirveän innostunut siitä kustannussyistä. Ja tämä meikäläinen tunnelihinku rajoittaa kaasua myös.

Pitkällä ajalla tietenkin on kysymys siitä, mistä ja miten polttoaineet tulevat. Jos Neste 20 vuoden päästä tekee dieseliä mikrobeista, kaasu on sille vaihtoehto vain siinä tapauksessa, että se tulee kaatopaikalta tai elukoiden suolista.

Antero

----------


## Puolimatala

Onhan tuota Solaristakin jo hyvin tullut viikolla fiilisteltyä. Mitä tulee vaunun äänimaailmaan niin mielestäni se on aika normaalitasoa. Maanantaina ovista kuului vielä hyvin häiritsevä piippiääni, mutta onneksi se oli nyttemmin saatu poistettua. 

Aika hyvin vaikuttaa Solaris kiihtyvän kun pysäkiltä lähdetään ja sisäänaukeavat ovet ovat varsin nopeat! Ja onhan nivel toki varsin ketterä kaupunkiajossa! 
Mitä antaisin miinuksia kyseiselle yksilölle, niin penkit eivät oikein sovellu edes 30 - 40min matkantekoon, lisäksi vaunu tuntuu hieman viileältä. Mutta nuo kaksi ongelmaa on ratkaistavissa ihan teräskupeilla, lämmittimillä ja kaksinkertasilla ikkunalaseilla.

Mun mielestä erittäin asiallinen peli ja toivottavasti nyt ei jää vaan kokeilun asteelle!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä antaisin miinuksia kyseiselle yksilölle, niin penkit eivät oikein sovellu edes 30 - 40min matkantekoon, lisäksi vaunu tuntuu hieman viileältä.


Tämä ei ole mikään yllätys. Dieselbussihan lämpiää moottorin hukkalämmöllä, joka on lämmitykseen ilmaista energiaa. Jos polttoainetta kuluu vaikka 25 % vähemmän, moottori tuottaa myös lämpöä 25 % vähemmän.

Tiettyyn rajaan asti voi sisälämmitystä tehostaa parantamalla lämmityslaitteiston kykyä siirtää hukkalämpöä sisätiloihin. Voihan olla, ettei Solariksen lämmityslaitetta ole mitoitettu kovin tehokkaaksi, tosin ei täällä vielä mitään kylmää tällä viikolla ole ollut. Eli Keski-Euroopan olosuhteita, kyllä pitäisi olla tähän säähän mitoitettu.

Kun 1980-luvun alussa olin Sisulla töissä, kuorma-autojen lämmitys tuli ongelmaksi, kun ryhdyttiin käyttämään taloudellisia Cumminsin moottoreita (Cummins sattuu olemaan tuossa Solariksessakin). Oli pakko varustaa autot lisälämmittimellä  joka tietenkin lisäsi auton polttoaineenkulutusta. Olihan Cummins onneksi kesällä sitten taloudellisempi.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Sopii painottaa, että taloudellisen moottorin huonompi hukkalämpö on hyvä juttu. Erillinen lämmitys- ja jäähdytysjärjestelmä kun säätyy tilanteen mukaan, toisin kuin vakiona pysyvä hukkalämpö.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mainittakoon, että tuo testaukseen saapunut Solaris Urbino 18 Hybrid sisältää 44 istumapaikkaa 2-2-2-2 ovituksella. Meille räätälöidyllä mallilla siihen saisi 52 istumapaikkaa, mutta vain yhdellä takaovella.


No sitä 44 paikkaista ei ainakaan tänne tule, kun kerta perus scalaan saa sen 43 tungettua. Sinäänsä hydridibussi hyvä ideana, tuntuu vaan ettei meille ainakaan nivel-mallisena sellaista tule, kun kerta 52 saa ja silloin pitää jo yksi ovi ottaa pois. Ainakaan tuolta valmistajalta. Telinä sen sijaan voisi hydridiä nähdäkkin jo ihan lähitulevaisuudessa..

----------


## Lauri Räty

Valokuvia Solaris -hybridibussista Suomessa

----------


## Hujis

Tulipahan tänään koematkustettua Solaris oikein isojen teiden linjalla. Olo Solariksen kyydissä ei ollut lainkaan tuttu ja turvallinen, nimittäin kaikki Volvosta ja Scalasta tutut resonoinnit, nitinät, natinat ja muunmalliset korinäänet uupuivat täysin. Kyyti oli muutenkin tasaista ja mukavaa. Vaikutelma, mikä autosta jäi, oli erittäin positiivinen ja miellyttävä. Nivel tuntui sopivan hyvin paikoin ahtaisiinkin liikenneympyröihin ja käännöksiin.

----------


## ess

Jos tuo takavetoisuus on ongelma, kai sitä saisi matalaa nivelbussia keskimoottorisenakin. Sama se kai on mistä kohtaa moottori haukkaa matkustamotiloja.

----------


## hylje

> Jos tuo takavetoisuus on ongelma, kai sitä saisi matalaa nivelbussia keskimoottorisenakin. Sama se kai on mistä kohtaa moottori haukkaa matkustamotiloja.


Mahdollistahan se on: aikanaan Ruotsista lainattu kaksoisnivel joka Jokerilla nähtiin sijoitti moottorinsa etuvaunuun, jolloin 2. akseli oli vetävä.

----------


## vristo

Tällaisia matalalattiaisia nivelbusseja on mm. Ruotsi täynnä:

http://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=21319.0

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Näköhavainto Kaivokadulla eilen 1.12. klo 15.13: Kokeilu-Solaris linjalla 651 määränpäänä Tuupakka (kyseessä ilmeisesti 15.10 lähtö Rautatientorilta).

Kaikissa matkustajille suunnatuissa uutisoinneissa ja tiedotteissa on moneen otteeseen kerrottu, että autoa kokeillaan linjalla 650. 

Joo, kyllä mä tiedän, että 651 ja 652 ovat luonteeltaan linja 650 "sivuprojekteja". 
Sinänsä on ihan asiallista, että tunnukset ovat vantaalaisittain 651 ja 652.  :Smile: 
(Tosin mukana sotkemassa 651A, joka voisi johdonmukaisuuden vuoksi olla vaikka 653). 

Jos kyseessä olisivat Espoon tai Kirkkonummen suunnan linjat, niin ne varmaan olisivat 650K ja 650Y tai peräti 650KAY ja 650YYKAAKOO.  :Laughing:

----------

